# My (Growing) Collection



## x-ray (Mar 5, 2003)

8 months ago I owned two flashlights, then I found CPF /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/wink.gif







Full Size Pic 






Full Size Pic 

Am I beyond help ? /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif


----------



## Aeryk (Mar 5, 2003)

Nice collection, I would take a picture of mine but I dont have many worth mentioning yet (mostly junk I picked up before I knew about this place) Looking forward to getting my Blaster II, which will be my first light since finding this place /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif

Aeryk


----------



## x-ray (Mar 5, 2003)

You won't be disappointed, after receiving the Blaster II it instantly became my favorite light.


----------



## Aeryk (Mar 5, 2003)

Currently I carry 3 flashlights regularly.

Mag 3D - Work light, good throw, works as a club (hoping to replace this with the Blaster II)

Mini-Mag 2AA - Backup work light (probably going to get one of the Opaltec mods)

Mag Solitaire - Keychain light (modded myself to use a 2600 mcd blue LED from Radio Shack)

Ive got dozens of assorted flashlights around my house, mostly just cheapo Wal-Mart specials I take camping and such, hopefully I will have some higher quality stuff by this summer when I start camping again /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif

Aeryk


----------



## Xrunner (Mar 10, 2003)

Nice collection! For a minute there I thought the title was "My (Glowring) Collection." I would say that you are getting pretty close to being beyond help, but if we are here, is there really any help for us? /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif

-Mike


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 17, 2003)

Hmmm, I seem to miss the HID department... /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/tongue.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/icon15.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/yellowlaugh.gif


----------



## x-ray (Mar 17, 2003)

I seem to miss the money to add a HID department... /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/tongue.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/wink.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif


----------



## Orion (Mar 18, 2003)

Yeah, I miss the money to add an HID to my collection too. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/frown.gif

Maybe someday.


----------

